# Hey Lenny



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi Lenny,

A while back you showed us photos of a McLaren and mention doing an Edsel, Cheetah and Karmin Gia. 

How about an update on your progress.

Roger Corrie


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

vaBcHRog said:


> Hi Lenny,
> 
> A while back you showed us photos of a McLaren and mention doing an Edsel, Cheetah and Karmin Gia.
> 
> ...


 These are on the back burner. I have my hands full with some other cars at the moment.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

lenny said:


> These are on the back burner. I have my hands full with some other cars at the moment.


 I kind of figured that based on the Tom Lowe thread on the diecast board.

By the way do you have a time frame you are looking to start introducing your new cars?? Might we see some in our Christmas Stockings )

Thanks for steping up to the plate and taking a mighty big swing. I hope you hit it out of the ball park. 

Roger Corrie


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

vaBcHRog said:


> I kind of figured that based on the Tom Lowe thread on the diecast board.
> 
> By the way do you have a time frame you are looking to start introducing your new cars?? Might we see some in our Christmas Stockings )
> 
> ...


 Some were due around Christmas, but now I can't say with any certainty when they will be available... Waiting for some answers from RC2...


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

*lenny, Thank you*

Lenny, I just wanted to say Thank You for trying to get some new cars produced. I hope everything comes off without to much trouble. BTW, you said you had some preproduction cars come in. Can we get a picture of what they look like or is that a BIG NO-NO? 

Thanks again,

Dave :wave:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Omega said:


> Lenny, I just wanted to say Thank You for trying to get some new cars produced. I hope everything comes off without to much trouble. BTW, you said you had some preproduction cars come in. Can we get a picture of what they look like or is that a BIG NO-NO?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Dave :wave:


 Keep in mind that these are the first factory mockups. They're still a long way from the final pre-production pieces. They don't have 'interiors' but the final products will... there were also a number of changes that I specified, so the final product, especially the Shooting Star, will be different. So please keep that in mind...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Will you be doing "white thunders" or is that a Tom Lowe/playing mantis thing?
(wouldn't matter to me either way, but I would prefer they weren't made)


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> Will you be doing "white thunders" or is that a Tom Lowe/playing mantis thing?
> (wouldn't matter to me either way, but I would prefer they weren't made)


 Chase cars have been specified in the contract. whether they'll be made or not, we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Lenny (Dan),

When you get those beauties done, how are they going to be sold/distributed? Should I be checking your Diecast shop???

Tom (Racine Neighbor)


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes do tell... please please please :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

rodstrguy said:


> Lenny (Dan),
> 
> When you get those beauties done, how are they going to be sold/distributed? Should I be checking your Diecast shop???
> 
> Tom (Racine Neighbor)


 Not sure yet... I will have them online but it'll be a new website I'm developing for slots.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Lenny,
Make some for the AFX chassis too!  rr


----------



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

*Afx Bodies*

If you are making bodies for the AFX, please lower them down so they will handle, the MOPAR cars were great looking but they were to tall to handle. The tjets are easy to lower but not the AFX'S .Lower them down so they can be competitive, the collectors will still collect them.
thanks
GLBBB


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

roadrner said:


> Lenny,
> Make some for the AFX chassis too!  rr


 Right now I'm concentrating on T-Jets. Why? I have absolutely no idea....  

Dan


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

lenny said:


> Right now I'm concentrating on T-Jets. Why? I have absolutely no idea....
> 
> Dan


Because Tjets ROCK :thumbsup:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

*Looking Good*



lenny said:


> Keep in mind that these are the first factory mockups. They're still a long way from the final pre-production pieces. They don't have 'interiors' but the final products will... there were also a number of changes that I specified, so the final product, especially the Shooting Star, will be different. So please keep that in mind...


Lenny,
They look good for factory mockups. I hope you can get all your cars produced. I for one will be buying at least 2 off each. One for display and one for play.

Dave


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Lenny, those Speed Racer cars look very good. There's a lot of Speed Racer fans who will be drooling over these. I know of a few and they'll be all over these, and yes.....I'll be snagging some of these myself.

I hope you'll let us know when you start making Afx type cars.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Lenny,

I am very interested in purchasing the Speed Racer cars from you when they are available. If you are taking pre-orders, please pass along your website address.

Thanks


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Lenny,
> 
> I am very interested in purchasing the Speed Racer cars from you when they are available. If you are taking pre-orders, please pass along your website address.
> 
> Thanks


 Hi Jeff,
I'll shoot you an email when I'm ready for preorders. It'll be awhile, definetely after Labor Day.

Dan


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

lenny said:


> Hi Jeff,
> I'll shoot you an email when I'm ready for preorders. It'll be awhile, definetely after Labor Day.
> 
> Dan


After Labor Day! That's OK, I have been waiting a long time for someone to do these cars. I have one that was cast for me sitting on the AF/x specialty chassis. How is the progress on the other cars coming?

Dave


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Lenny - did you post pictures? I didn't see an attachment.


----------



## AC~Milan (Jun 22, 2005)

Lenny - what's up with the RC2 slot these days? I hear they are going to be discontinued.....I gotta still be able to get my TJets. I know you have a business relationship with them. Do you know the true spin?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AC~Milan said:


> Do you know the true spin?


 Nothing more than what's already been posted on these boards...


----------

